# Has anyone changed the plastic grips on a Browning Nomad?



## bilmc (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, I have a Browning Nomad 22lr pistol. The plastic grips are in bad shape and I recently found and purchased a replacement. However I am having a lot of trouble removing the original set. I carefully removed the screw and the grip pulls down and back ok. But it hangs on something and I am very reluctant to try to pry them open much more. Is there something I'm missing?

Thank you for reading

Bilmc


----------

